# tastiera usb e AltGr [risolto] [conf] [xorg]

## Xet

dopo qualche etc-update non mi funzionano piu' i tasti che necessitano Alt-Gr..

ho notato diversi post in inglese (irrosolti mi pare)

sulle varie console e' tutto a posto, ma con X niente...nemmeno in xterm\gnome-term\*term

xorg.conf non e' cambiato da quando andava ad ora

ho aggiornato i moduli di xorg per la tastiera e nulla e' cambiato

[/code]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.2.0-r1 [1.0.2-r7]

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-7.2 [7.0-r1]

[/code]

(cono quelli del live cd   :Shocked:   :Rolling Eyes: 

soluzione

problemi di configurazione di xorg: editare /etc/X11/xorg.conf

attenzione ad usare aticonfig che aggiunge dei settaggi errati

maggiori dettagli qui

----------

## Peach

la prima cosa che mi viene in mente e' che il driver della tastiera se non erro e' cambiato (tipo che si chiama `kbd`).

Pero', giusto per sicurezza, posteresti il tuo xorg.conf?

```
# grep -e ^[^#] /etc/X11/xorg.conf
```

ciao.

EDIT: aggiungo: posteresti pure le use flag usate per compilare xorg-server ? (equery uses o emerge -pv vanno bene uguale)

----------

## fanfra

Salve.

ho lo stesso problema! Ho installato Gentoo 2006.1 sul mio portatile toshiba ed i caratteri che necessitano del tasto Alt Gr non appaiono.

Posto il mio xorg.conf

xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

	Identifier	"X.Org Configured"

	Screen	0	"Screen0" 0 0

	InputDevice	"Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

	InputDevice	"PS/2 Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

# Serial Mouse not detected

	InputDevice	"USB Mouse" "AlwaysCore"

#No Synaptics touchpad found

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

	Option	"AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/util"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/local"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/local/share/fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/default"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/type1"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

	FontPath	"/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

	Load	"ddc"

	Load	"vbe"

	Load	"GLcore"

	Load	"dbe"

	Load	"dri"

	Load	"extmod"

	Load	"glx"

	Load	"bitmap"

	Load	"type1"

	Load	"freetype"

	Load	"record"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Keyboard0"

	Driver	"kbd"

	Option	"CoreKeyboard"

	Option	"XkbRules" "xorg"

	Option	"XkbModel" "pc104"

	Option	"XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

	Option	"XkbVariant" ",winkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Serial Mouse"

	Driver	"mouse"

	Option	"Protocol" "Microsoft"

	Option	"Device" "/dev/ttyS0"

	Option	"Emulate3Buttons" "true"

	Option	"Emulate3Timeout" "70"

	Option	"SendCoreEvents"  "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"PS/2 Mouse"

	Driver	"mouse"

	Option	"Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	"Device" "/dev/misc/psaux"

	Option	"Emulate3Buttons" "true"

	Option	"Emulate3Timeout" "70"

	Option	"SendCoreEvents"  "true"

	Option	"ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"USB Mouse"

	Driver	"mouse"

	Option	"Device" "/dev/input/mice"

	Option	"SendCoreEvents" "true"

	Option	"Protocol" "IMPS/2"

	Option	"ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

	Option	"Buttons" "5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

	Identifier	"Synaptics"

	Driver	"synaptics"

	Option	"Protocol" "event"

	Option	"Device" ""

	Option	"LeftEdge" "1900"

	Option	"RightEdge" "5400"

	Option	"TopEdge" "1900"

	Option	"BottomEdge" "4000"

	Option	"FingerLow" "25"

	Option	"FingerHigh" "30"

	Option	"MaxTapTime" "180"

	Option	"MaxTapMove" "220"

	Option	"VertScrollDelta" "100"

	Option	"MinSpeed" "0.02"

	Option	"MaxSpeed" "0.10"

	Option	"AccelFactor" "0.0010"

	Option	"SHMConfig" "on"

EndSection

# Auto-generated by mkxf86config

Section "Monitor"

	Identifier   "Monitor0"

	HorizSync    28.0 - 96.0

	VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

	### Available Driver options are:-

	# sw_cursor is needed for some ati and radeon cards

	#Option     "sw_cursor"

	#Option     "hw_cursor"

	#Option     "NoAccel"

	#Option     "ShowCache"

	#Option     "ShadowFB"

	#Option     "UseFBDev"

	#Option     "Rotate"

	Identifier  "Card0"

	# The following line is auto-generated by x11-misc/mkxf86config

	Driver      "vesa"

	VendorName  "All"

	BoardName   "All"

#	BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

	Identifier	"Screen0"

	Device	"Card0"

	Monitor	"Monitor0"

	DefaultColorDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	1

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	4

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	8

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	15

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	16

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	24

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

	SubSection "Display"

		Depth	32

		Modes "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

	EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

	Mode 0666

EndSection

----------

## Peach

@fanfra: non mi pare tu abbia settata la localizzazione della tastiera assicurati di aver seguito la guida alla localizzazione di gentoo (presente tra le guide ufficiali di gentoo).

In ogni caso non è detto che funzioni. Personalmente la mia sezione della tastiera del laptop funziona tranquillamente con la seguente configurazione:

```
Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier "Keyboard1"

     Driver     "kbd"

     Option     "AutoRepeat" "250 30"

     Option     "XkbModel" "pc105"

     Option     "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection
```

PS: usa i phpbb tag per racchiudere le porzioni di codice e renderle comprensibili  :Smile: 

----------

## nillkheope

anch'io uso kbd come modulo.

Un po' di tempo fa mi pare che i caratteri (ALT GR + ...) non mi funzionassero. Utilizzando gnome come interfaccia grafica ho risolto

system->preferences->keyboard->layoutoption spulciando la sezione corretta che se non sbalgio dovrebbe essere qualcosa relativa al premre ALT destro per scegliere il terzo livello.

La mia sezione relativa alla tastiera in xorg.conf e' praticamente uguale a quella di Peach.

----------

## fanfra

OK il mio problema è risolto aggiungendo l'opzione "press Right Alt key to choose 3rd level" nel tab "Layout Options" di "Keyboard preferences"

----------

## Xet

scusate se non mi sono fatto sentire per un po' ma la vita incombeva  :Smile: 

allora il mio sembra essere un problema di xorg.conf in quanto ho provato a usare la config fatta con xorgconfig (quello da linea di comando non il frontend) e almeno ctrl+alt+fX va...

la prima cosa che ho notato e' il driver per la tastiera diverso: kbd non va keyboard va

vedo di accertarmene

grazie cmq per le rispote  :Smile: 

----------

## Xet

ok...dopo innumerevoli test e un numero considerevole di bestemmie sono giunto alla conclusione che:

```

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

```

che inserisce automaticamente aticonfig è meglio toglierla da xorg.conf ed è altresì consigliabile cambiare

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "CoreKeyboard"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   #Option       "XkbOptions" "grp:toggle,grp_led:scroll"

   Option       "XkbVariant" "it-IT"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

```

in 

```

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USB Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

```

non mi pare ci siano altre modifiche...

di seguito in caso servisse il mio intero xorg.conf attuale che pare sia esente da bachi simili

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Xet Configured X.org"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   Screen      1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "USB Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

   InputDevice    "USB Mouse0" "CorePointer"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/util"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/encodings"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/local/share/fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/type1"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/arphicfonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/jisx0213"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/shinonome"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/baekmuk-fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/kacst-fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/sgi-fonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/unfonts"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/default/ghostscript"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-cp1251-misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-isocyr-misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8r-misc"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-100dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-75dpi"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/xfonts-cronyx-koi8u-misc"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "vbe"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "drm"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USB Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "USB Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "Auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    31.5 - 64.3

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "ATI"

   BoardName   "ATI Radeon"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   BoardName   "ATI Radeon"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

   Screen      1

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     32

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     32

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

```

importante controllare che l'ultima riga sia una riga vuota

----------

